# Camp Masonry



## nickthomp

A weekend long retreat by Freemasons, for Freemasons. Whether you decide to come for an evening, or the entire weekend. Camp Masonry has much to offer both new and seasoned travelers. Featuring Masonic speakers: both esoteric and exoteric, break out workshops, an outdoor night time MM degree and more. The event takes place this August on the grounds of the historic 160 wooded acre scouting reservation Camp Miakonda, on the edge of Toledo, Ohio. Camp Masonry is a great destination for your Masonic travels.

OUR STORY
In 2016, four lodges from the 11th Masonic District of Ohio planned the first Camp Masonry, an outdoor Masonic event held at the historic 160 wooded acre scouting reservation Camp Miakonda. Originally planned as an outdoor MM degree to be held in the frontier style fort, it quickly evolved into a weekend full of events and fellowship drawing participants from all over the district. Each of the four host lodges camped in one of the four bunk houses located in the fort’s corners and the fire-side fellowship that ensued will be remembered forever. The indoor council lodge made a perfect rainy day backup plan, and  hosted an excellent BBQ dinner held in traditional festive board manner, completing the experience with an excellent guest speaker. As the sun set the Brethren processioned back to the fort by torch light and concluded a beautiful MM allegory. With the first year’s success, the four lodges decided to turn the weekend into a district sponsored event, inviting Master Masons from across Ohio and our neighboring states. Proceeds from this years event will benefit the 11th District and it’s endeavors to advance Freemasonry.

http://campmasonry.xara.hosting//


----------



## nickthomp

Definitely one of the coolest Masonic events I've attended! Check out the website for a list of guest speakers attending this event.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bloke

Every success !


----------



## Warrior1256

Wow! Nice!


----------



## JanneProeliator

WOw. This looks good. Do you take foreign guests? WOuld be awesome to do something like this.


----------



## Ripcord22A

nickthomp said:


> A weekend long retreat by Freemasons, for Freemasons. Whether you decide to come for an evening, or the entire weekend. Camp Masonry has much to offer both new and seasoned travelers. Featuring Masonic speakers: both esoteric and exoteric, break out workshops, an outdoor night time MM degree and more. The event takes place this August on the grounds of the historic 160 wooded acre scouting reservation Camp Miakonda, on the edge of Toledo, Ohio. Camp Masonry is a great destination for your Masonic travels.
> 
> OUR STORY
> In 2016, four lodges from the 11th Masonic District of Ohio planned the first Camp Masonry, an outdoor Masonic event held at the historic 160 wooded acre scouting reservation Camp Miakonda. Originally planned as an outdoor MM degree to be held in the frontier style fort, it quickly evolved into a weekend full of events and fellowship drawing participants from all over the district. Each of the four host lodges camped in one of the four bunk houses located in the fort’s corners and the fire-side fellowship that ensued will be remembered forever. The indoor council lodge made a perfect rainy day backup plan, and  hosted an excellent BBQ dinner held in traditional festive board manner, completing the experience with an excellent guest speaker. As the sun set the Brethren processioned back to the fort by torch light and concluded a beautiful MM allegory. With the first year’s success, the four lodges decided to turn the weekend into a district sponsored event, inviting Master Masons from across Ohio and our neighboring states. Proceeds from this years event will benefit the 11th District and it’s endeavors to advance Freemasonry.
> 
> http://campmasonry.xara.hosting//


How did it go?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## nickthomp

The event was a huge success 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------

